# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  SPS MiniHeaven

## Hugo Ferreira

Boas
Após um periodo de 6 anos em aquarios de agua salgada, venho mostrar aqui a montagem de mais uma (a quarta). 
Desta vez optei por um quase nano, por diversos motivos, entre eles redução de custos e tempo dispendido na manutenção.
Toda a montagem foi um pouco inspirada no aquario da Elos, o system 70 o qual contem 210Lt brutos e as dimensões de 75 x 57 x 50cm. Será um sistema dedicado principalmente a SPS...

Para já fica uma descrição do equipamento a utilizar e a ordem cronologica de aquarios anteriores que por curioso é inversa ao habitual... 


270Lt


575Lt


432Lt



Aquario - 75 x 57 x 50
Sump - 60 x 45 x 35
Iluminação - DIY 8x24W T5
Circulação - 2x Tunze Nanostream 6055 (5500 Lt/h) controladas por Multricontroller DIY
Retorno - Sicce multi 2500
Escumador - ATI BM250 (super escumado mas possivelmente a mudar num futuro proximo)
Refrigeração -  Aquaventilator BLAU 4
Aquecimento - Jäger 200W
Controlador de Temperatura - ATC-800
Sistema de Reposição Automático - ligação directa a osmose 190 Lt/dia 3 estagios (carvão+Sedimentos+Membrana) + Filtro Deionizador Aqualight c/ resinas Korallen-Zucht Controlados por interruptor de nível e Solenoide Aquamedic


Neste sistema irei implementar o metodo Balling ligth para manter os niveis de calcio, magnésio, carbonatos e traces...


Fotos para breve...

----------


## Hugo Ferreira

Ainda com muito por finalizar, entre vários, a iluminação ainda não é definitiva, a sump ainda não está pronta, falta uns ajustes no controlador entre varios pequenos detalhes que ainda faltam, fica aqui umas fotos do estado actual do mesmo.

Segue um pouco a tendencia actual de um aquascape minimalista e na minha opinião bastante natural...

Quanto ao hepatus.... e enorme para este aquario.... já anda comigo a mais de 5 anos pelo que me custa ter que lhe dizer adeus.... mas muito provavelmente irei dizer....

----------


## Hugo Ferreira

Com a iluminação praticamente pronta, faltando apenas colocar as lampadas que apenas irei comprar amanha, deixo aqui o projecto para a sump e deposito de agua para reposição, os quais deverei realizar em acrilico.
Segue esquema para criticas...



na zona do quebra bolhas será tapado para reduzir barulho e salpicos, sendo o segundo compartimento destinado ao aquecedor e o terceiro a colocação de resinas filtrantes (ex. Carvão ou resinas anti fosfatos se necessario)
Encontrontro-me numa duvida se deverei dividir a zona de retorno ou não para uma eventual colocação de chaeto... tendo nesse caso de alterar a passagem da agua para este compartimento de modo a que apenas entre pela parte frontal, para que toda a agua passe pela chaeto antes de chegar a bomba de retorno...

----------


## Hugo Ferreira

... entretanto fica tambem aqui o registo da construção da iluminação 8 x 24W T5...

As lampadas serão as seguintes:

**Frente**

Actinica
15.000K
10.000K
Fiji Purple
10.000k
10.000K
15.000K
Actinica

**Tras**

Os circuitos estão divididos por 4 + 4 lampadas, 2 frontais + 2 traseiras e as 4 do meio...

----------


## Hugo Ferreira

... e para os entendidos em electronica fica aqui a evolução do controlador das stream...
O mesmo tem as seguintes funçoes:
- Foodtimer com duração de 5min
- Pulsação (ambos os canais ao mesmo tempo)
- Modo sequencial (alterna entre canais pulsando ao mesmo temp)
- Regulação da pulsação de 20% a 100% 
- Regulação da pulsação de 1s a 20 s
- regulação do sequenciamento de 3s a 60s
- indicação por 8 leds da potencia fornecida pela bomba em tempo real para cada canal

 



Alguma sugestão é sempre bem vinda...

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Bem vindo de volta.

Sim senhor tens ai um Diy a maneira.
Tens Mp.

----------


## Hugo Ferreira

Fica aqui o registo da lenta evolução deste aquario....

----------

